# Vet question re stool



## NJNH63 (Jul 25, 2009)

My lousy vet chain is closed today....I was hoping a vet on here could help(although I'm sure she'd be fine til tomorrow). My 7mo GWPF has been having diarrhea for a week, yesterday I noticed some blood in it. She's has not been acting the least bit sick. I suspect it's from drinking the water in my pool prior to my opening it yesterday.

Can I empirically start her on worm meds and which one? Or do I definitely need a stool culture first?

Nelli thanks you(as do I).


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

How is everything with your pup? I had a similar problem with one of my non-hunting dogs and his colon was obstructed. One operation and $3000 dollars later he is doing fine. Hope all is well.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

put the dog on a diet of cooked white rice, put a small pat of butter on it and let it melt and the rice cool prior to feeding

and get the dog to the vet tomorrow,

in the future if your dog has diareha always go to a plain white rice diet this will allow the colon to settle down and if it lasts for for more than two days take it to the vet

dont arbitrairily give it wormer at this point let the vet analize a stool sample

good luck hope its nothing serious


----------

